

Google Vs Bing search - itsbits
http://www.bingiton.com

======
Paul_S
Google wins every time for me but apparently people choose bing (except of
course they don't, as actual usage statistics are quick to point out). Nice
idea that is backfiring horribly, showing that google is in fact better,
something that I hitherto only suspected. But they had nothing to lose really
as I wasn't using bing anyway.

------
uslic001
I ended up choosing Bing which surprised me. I had two draws and 3 times I
chose Bing. Google did not win any for me.

